
Action Text for Rails 6 - mhanberg
https://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2018/10/30/introducing-action-text-for-rails-6/
======
conorh
Very nice. I usually find that the features in new versions of Rails are
solving 'real' problems - issues that I have in daily development and have
been solving separately with Gems, or custom code. In this case I have usually
been integrating tiny-mce, but with custom work for the image and file
uploads. Also looking forward to the multi-db work when it lands!

------
develop7
> framework — A product with the business logic removed, but all of the
> assumptions left in.

© [https://programmingisterrible.com/post/65781074112/devils-
di...](https://programmingisterrible.com/post/65781074112/devils-dictionary-
of-programming)

------
stanislavb
Unless you've noticed, the article is dated in the future - Oct 30 :D

